# ayuda a programar el integrado telefonico mt8889



## vmarin6 (May 4, 2006)

hola soy un estudiante de 2ºde grado superior de electronica y en mi proyecto me e encontrado un problema con un integrado telefonico el "MT8889" y es que por mas que lo configuro no me transmite ningun tono. Quiero hacer una llamada telefonica y no consigo hacer que mande tonos. Estoy programando en C: orientado a un micro "p89c51" 
Me gustaria que si alguien sabe como programar este integrado y tiene algun ejemplo en este lenguaje me lo facilitara o alguna sugerencia. Mi direccion de correo es vmarin85@hotmail.com. 
Gracias


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (May 4, 2006)

vmarin6 dijo:
			
		

> hola soy un estudiante de 2ºde grado superior de electronica y en mi proyecto me e encontrado un problema con un integrado telefonico el "MT8889" y es que por mas que lo configuro no me transmite ningun tono. Quiero hacer una llamada telefonica y no consigo hacer que mande tonos. Estoy programando en C: orientado a un micro "p89c51"
> Me gustaria que si alguien sabe como programar este integrado y tiene algun ejemplo en este lenguaje me lo facilitara o alguna sugerencia. Mi direccion de correo es vmarin85@hotmail.com.
> Gracias



Hola compañero, le sugiero que lea el reglamento del foro, no debe abrir varios temas con la misma finalidad y además no debe pedir que se le mande la respuesta a su mail, por eso es un foro, todo se comparte aquí mismo..

En cuanto a su integrado no se la respuesta.

Saludos


----------

